# Oliva Serie G Presidente Maduro Cigar Review - A Tasty Big, Box Pressed Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar looks great, with the great box pressed shape. Wrapper had some marks on it and some lareger veins, so I can't give it a 10. It started...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Presidente Maduro Cigar Review - A Tasty Big, Box Pressed Maduro


----------

